# Umbau Canyon Torque FRX 2013 auf Torque EX bzw Enduro Bike?



## basti3009 (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon verrät würde ich gern mein Torque FRX Playzone 2013 zu einem Endurobike umbauen. Die erste Frage ist ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist bzw. möglich ist?
Könnte man aus dem FRX ein EX machen?

*TECHNISCHE DETAILS:*
Federgabel: Fox 36 VAN R Performance
Vorbau: Spank SPOON
Federweg vo.: 180 mm
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Kage Coil RC
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer XR
Federweg hi.: 203 mm oder 185 mm
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5
Sattel: SDG I-Fly Custom
Felgen: SUN Ringlé Add Comp
Sattelstütze: SDG Micro I-Beam SP 6061
Naben: SUN Ringlé Add Comp
Schaltwerk:  Shimano Zee RD-M640
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH F 2,5"/Minion DHR 2.4"
Umwerfer: e.thirteen LG1 Taco
Lenker: Spank Spoon 760mm
Schalthebel: Shimano Zee SL-M640

Ich besitze jetzt ein Nerve AM und das Torque FRX, da ich aber nicht mehr die Zeit habe beiden Bikes gerecht zu werden möchte ich jetzt gern ein einziges haben. Quasi die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Das Bike sollte schon tourentauglich sein, d.h. Tagestouren bis 80km im Harz, mir kommt es nicht drauf an schnell die Berge hoch zu kommen aber ich will auch nicht wie nen Affe aufm Schleifstein sitzen und oben Schmerzen haben.
Alternative wäre beide Bikes verkaufen und ein EX neu kaufen. Ein EX sollte es schon sein, da ich mir die Option Bikepark gern offen lassen möchte. Glaube mit nem Strive bin ich da nicht so glücklich.

Kurz zu mir, ich bin 180cm, SL 80/81cm, wiege ca. 73kg.

Das Bike ist in Größe M.

Bin mir im Moment einfach nicht sicher was ich tun soll. Aufs Geld kommt es erst mal nicht an, da ich noch Zeit hätte um zu sparen (Im Notfall).

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für nette Anregungen und Tipps.

Beste Grüße

Basti


----------



## mlb (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo Basti,
das geht durchaus. Kommt halt darauf an was Du Dir von dem Umbau versprichst und was Du investieren möchtest.
Ich habe das bei meinem FRX auch gemacht. Boxxer raus, Lyrik rein, ein leichter LRS (noch in Arbeit), den Track Flip auf 185 und noch ein 42er Mirfe Ritzel montiert.
Mit dem LRS müsste es dann so bei 14,5kg liegen.
Bergauf vermeide ich halt steile Single Trails und lass es eher gemütlich angehen.
Wenn die Bikepark Saison wieder los geht kommt die Boxxer wieder rein.
Für mich ist´s die eierlegende Wollmilchsau 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/11617862/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti3009 (9. Januar 2014)

…eine bessere erste Antwort könnte es nicht geben! ;-) Schickes Bike! Was hat denn dein jetziger Dämpfer für ne Einbaulänge, die Originale? Wie ist denn der Komfort beim bergauf fahren? Was für Touren fährst du denn bzw. bist schon gefahren mit dem Bike?

Also mein Budget liegt so bei 1200,-, ergibt sich aus den Parts die ich verkaufen kann und aus dem Nerve AM was ich verkaufe. Im Notfall würde ich auch so noch was drauf legen.

Was für einen Dämpfer würdest du denn empfehlen?

Versprechen tu ich mir halt, das ich auch im Harz Tagestouren bis max. 80km fahren kann und bergab halt fast keine Kompromisse eingehen muss.

Ist dein Bike für dich also auch dein Tourenbike?

Grüße


----------



## hankpank (9. Januar 2014)

Hey Basti,

ich hab mich leider vertan mit der Geo. Habs nochmal überschlagen wenn du n kürzeren Dämpfer und ne 160er Gabel fährst. Dafür musst du den Trackflip auf 195mm Federweg und 64° Lenkwinkel stellen (Tretlagerhöhe ist in der Einstellung 340+20mm=360mm).

Momentan hat die Fox ne Einbaulänge von 571mm. Eine Lyrik in 160 hat 545mm. Also 26mm tiefer vorne.

Der Dämpfer hat 240mm Einbaulänge und 76mm Hub. Jetzt hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:
-normalen 222er mit 70mm Hub (180mm Federweg)
-Monarch Plus in 222mm mit 66mm Hub (170mm Federweg)
(195mm/76mmx66mm bzw. 70mm)
Hinten würde die Karre dann aber um 46mm tiefer werden (Übersetzungsverhältnis 2,57x18mm Differenz in der Einbaulänge = 46mm) und nicht 25mm wie ich gesagt habe. Das würde nen Lenkwinkel von knapp 63° ergeben und ne Tretlagerhöhe von ca. 325mm. Das wäre übel tief, bzw. unfahrbar für n Enduro (340 is mehr oder weniger unteres Limit).

In dem Fall würde ich einfach zu nem 240er Luftdämpfer greifen. Da gibts aber nur n Vivid Air, DHX Air oder n Double Barrel Air. Alle recht schwer im Gegensatz zum Monarch Plus... und wahrscheinlich auch eher ne 170er Lyrik als ne 160er.

PS: Die 80km im Harz kannste schön alleine fahren. Aber ich schaue mir das gerne an =)


----------



## simdiem (10. Januar 2014)

Hey,

ein FRX kann man sehr gut als Endurobike umbauen. Beispiele dafür bieten das FRX von Smubob, sowie mein eigenes. Hier habe ich zum einen eine Liste für dich, mit den Umbaumaßnahmen, die ich an meinem FRX durchgeführt habe.






Zum Thema Federelemente.

Ich rate davon ab, dass du einen Dämpfer einbaust, der nicht die Einbaulänge hat, die für den Rahmen vorgesehen ist. Damit versaust du dir die ganze Geometrie und auch die Vorzüge, die das Bike bietet. Ein großer Vorteil der 2012er FRX ist ihr um 1° steilerer Lenkwinkel im Vergleich zum 2013er. Der Trackflip bietet genügend Einstellmöglichkeiten für das Bike und die jeweilige Strecke.

Eine Frage die du für dich beantworten musst ist, ob du Stahl oder Luftfederelemente präferierst. Eine leichte Stahlfedergabel mit 180 mm ist die Fox Van R. Sie wiegt mit Steckackse 2,63 kg.
Der Van RC-Dämpfer ist ebenfalls relativ leicht (ohne Feder 400 gr) und bietet mit der einstellbaren LSD eine sehr gute Möglichkeit um wippen zu unterbinden. Wobei ich selber nie mehr wie 4 Klicks benötigt habe, was schon sehr wenig ist.

Da du Touren fahren willst, würden sich aber aus Gewichtsgründen Luftfederelemente anbieten.
Als 180er Gabel mit einem Gewicht von unter 2100gr bietet sich die Suntour Durolux an.
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/bike/details/?TreeNodeID=4159

Diese gibt es auch mit Absenkung auf 140 mm, ist dann aber auch 250 gr schwerer:
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/bike/details/?TreeNodeID=4161

Ein Luftdämpfer der über sehr gute Einstellmöglichkeiten verfügt und den es in 240/76mm Einbaulänge gibt ist der Vector Air von X-Fusion.
Darüber habe ich einiges Gutes hier im Forum gelesen. Es gibt auch welche die ihn im FRX verbaut haben. Mit 430 gr ist er auch relativ leicht:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/shocks/vector-air-series/hlr.html#specifications

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein CCDB Air CS. Als der mit aktiver Wippunterdrückung. Vom normalen CCDB würde ich abraten, da die LSD das Wippen nicht wirklich unterdrücken kann, da der Dämpfer einfach zuuuu feinfühlig ist. Ob dies auch für den normalen CCDB Air zutrifft, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Allerdings ist der CCDB Air CS kein Leichtgewicht und auch nicht preiswert.

Gutes Gewicht kannst du auch am LRS einsparen, natürlich auch abhängig davon was du auf die Waage bringst. Tubeless reduziert zusätzlich das Gewicht und macht Sinn, wenn du nicht ständig die Reifen wechseln willst.

Ein Einfach-Antrieb ist um knapp 500 gr leichter als ein Zweifach-Antrieb.

Vermutlich wirst du auch einen etwas längeren Vorbau benötigen.

1200 Euro können daher relativ knapp werden, aber für den Anfang lässt sich damit schon was anfangen!

Gruß Simon


----------



## KRM (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch vor mir das Torque FRX Dropzone zu zulegen und es ebenfalls uphilltauglicher machen. Feb. soll es her und ich versuche mir einen Plan für den Umbau zurecht zu legen.
Die Federelemente sollen bleiben wie sie sind. Es geht mir in erster Linie um den Antrieb. 
Ich habe bei dir, *simdiem*, über deinen Umbau am FRX 2012 gelesen und hoffe, dass es bei dem 2013er genauso gut funktioniert? Vielleicht ist das zurechtschleifen der Adapterplatten auch nicht mehr notwendig.
Du hattest ja einen x9 Umwerfer verbaut aber nur 2 Kettenblätter genutzt, ist das korrekt? Ein 3x10 Antrieb -so Canyon- ist nicht zu empfehlen, da es zu unpräzisen Schaltvorgängen komme. Hat das jmd schon mal probiert so aufzubauen? 
Als Kettenführung könnte man ja auf eine Bionicon ausweichen.
Als zweite Änderung würde ich noch eine Reverb verbauen. Ist ein stealth einbau möglich? Beim EX ist der Zug scheinbar im Rohr verlegt.
Bin für alle Hilfe dankbar.
Schönen Abend.


----------



## Master_KK (31. Januar 2014)

KRM schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vor mir das Torque FRX Dropzone zu zulegen und es ebenfalls uphilltauglicher machen. Feb. soll es her und ich versuche mir einen Plan für den Umbau zurecht zu legen.
> Die Federelemente sollen bleiben wie sie sind. Es geht mir in erster Linie um den Antrieb.
> Ich habe bei dir, *simdiem*, über deinen Umbau am FRX 2012 gelesen und hoffe, dass es bei dem 2013er genauso gut funktioniert? Vielleicht ist das zurechtschleifen der Adapterplatten auch nicht mehr notwendig.
> Du hattest ja einen x9 Umwerfer verbaut aber nur 2 Kettenblätter genutzt, ist das korrekt? Ein 3x10 Antrieb -so Canyon- ist nicht zu empfehlen, da es zu unpräzisen Schaltvorgängen komme. Hat das jmd schon mal probiert so aufzubauen?
> ...



Drei Kettenblätter? Gegenüber 2fach doch vollkommen überholt, da zuviel Überschneidung der Gänge. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf 1x10 mit 11-42 Kassette gehen. Hab mein EX (Welches nebenbei bemerkt auch 16kg wiegt) auch dahingehend umgebaut und bin sehr zufrieden. Umwerfer kommt mir keiner mehr ans Rad.

Falls du auch 2fach umbauen willst hab ich noch die Canyon Kettenführung über.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (1. Februar 2014)

ich fahre mein Torque FRX vorne mit nur einem Blatt( 30er Blatt ) und hinten ne General lee Kasette 12/40 drin.
komm damit bei uns im Schwarzwald überall hoch,nur eben ein bisschen langsamer.
dazu noch ein bischen Lauftraining und es passt schon


----------



## simdiem (1. Februar 2014)

KRM schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vor mir das Torque FRX Dropzone zu zulegen und es ebenfalls uphilltauglicher machen. Feb. soll es her und ich versuche mir einen Plan für den Umbau zurecht zu legen.
> Die Federelemente sollen bleiben wie sie sind. Es geht mir in erster Linie um den Antrieb.
> Ich habe bei dir, *simdiem*, über deinen Umbau am FRX 2012 gelesen und hoffe, dass es bei dem 2013er genauso gut funktioniert? Vielleicht ist das zurechtschleifen der Adapterplatten auch nicht mehr notwendig.
> Du hattest ja einen x9 Umwerfer verbaut aber nur 2 Kettenblätter genutzt, ist das korrekt? Ein 3x10 Antrieb -so Canyon- ist nicht zu empfehlen, da es zu unpräzisen Schaltvorgängen komme. Hat das jmd schon mal probiert so aufzubauen?
> ...


Hey,

du musst beim 13 er überdenken, dass sich im Vergleich zum 12er die Geometrie verändert hat. Damit meine ich, dass der Lenkwinkel um ein Grad flacher geworden ist. Ob man das dann noch zum Touren nehmen will, musst du aber selber entscheiden. Ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben.  
Das mit dem x9 Umwerfer ist korrekt. Allerdings musst du dabei den Montagestandart beachten. Da geht nur ein bestimmter. Das habe ich aber damals in den Beiträgen im FRX Thema auch geschrieben. Wenn du es nicht findest, PN an mich, dann durchsuche ich meine alten Rechnungen. 
3x10 halte ich auch für nicht notwendig. Ein 2x10 ist vollkommen ausreichend. 22 und 36 er Kettenblatt und gut is. Vielleicht gleich noch eine 36-11 Kassette dazu. Ich habe eine 32-11, das langt mir bisher. 

Die reverb stealth kannst du meines achtens einbauen, da das 13er FRX unten im Sitzrohr auf der Kurbelseite einen Schlitz zur Kabelführung hat. Diesen Schlitz hatte das 12er FRX noch nicht. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## KRM (3. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Kommentare. 
Die erweiterung des Ritzels bzw. der Austausch hierbei um das 42 Blatt hat mir gut gefallen aber das FRX 2013 hat standardmäßig vorne ein 36er Kettenblatt verbaut. Muss also sowohl Ritzel als auch Kurbel erneuern. Wenn ich auf 2x10 umbaue kann ich das Ritzel mit 12-36 erst einmal eingebaut lassen. 
Der Lenkerwinkel stört mich erstmal nicht, danke dir aber für den Hinweis. 
Schön, dass die Reverb eibaubar ist.
Werde wenn ich das Rad bekomme mal ein oder zwei Touren fahren um ein Gefühl zu bekommen welche Lösung für mich die Beste ist. Hatte bisher immer min. 2fach vorne. Aber die einfache Variante reizt mich durchaus auch.

Muss mal die Kosten durchkalkulieren.


----------



## Master_KK (3. Februar 2014)

KRM schrieb:


> Danke für die Kommentare.
> Die erweiterung des Ritzels bzw. der Austausch hierbei um das 42 Blatt hat mir gut gefallen aber das FRX 2013 hat standardmäßig vorne ein 36er Kettenblatt verbaut. Muss also sowohl Ritzel als auch Kurbel erneuern. Wenn ich auf 2x10 umbaue kann ich das Ritzel mit 12-36 erst einmal eingebaut lassen.
> Der Lenkerwinkel stört mich erstmal nicht, danke dir aber für den Hinweis.
> Schön, dass die Reverb eibaubar ist.
> ...



Redest du von 1x10 mit dem 42 Blatt? Nee... Deine Kurbel bleibt, kommt nur ein kleineres Blatt drauf (32z bei mir), deine Kettenführung kannste auch behalten. Brauchst erstmal nur ein 42er Ritzel (~30€ z.B. von Sascha.Ochmann) und ne XT-Kassette, einfach mal im Schaltungsforum bisschen einlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (10. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe auf meinem FRX auch 1x10 mit dem berühmten Mirfe-Ritzel. Vorne habe ich ein 30er montiert. Insgesamt wird das Bike so relativ tourentauglich. Zumindest zur Not lassen sich damit auch Enduro-Touren fahren. Ich hab so z.B. schon 600 relativ steile Höhenmeter bergauf gemacht. Die Kombination aus dann doch eher schwerem Berggang, kurzer Kurbel, schweren Reifen und dann auch noch einem leicht wippendem Dämpfer saugt allerdings schon ziemlich an der Batterie. Wenn man diese Punkte allerdings auch noch angeht (was ich nicht vorhabe - dafür habe ich mein Mega) geht es sicher ganz gut bergauf.

(Die paar Meter die ich unterwegs allerdings mit einem Enduro Carbon 29" gefahren bin waren fast wie mit Elektroantrieb)

Ich ersetze damit kein Enduro, wenn ich aber mal spielen will, ist das FRX wirklich genial. Es macht mir viel mehr Spaß als das Tues 2.0 das ich zuvor hatte. Außerdem soll es natürlich auch im Park eingesetzt werden. Das wird sicher auch gut hinhauen.


----------



## masterleon99 (11. Februar 2014)

aber selbst wenn du denn höchsten Gang drin hast und dann bergab fährst ist der doch viel zu niedrig oder?


----------



## Master_KK (11. Februar 2014)

Ich war mit dem 32z Kettenblatt anfangs auch am zweifeln, da unten und oben schon ein paar Gänge fehlen. Bei den ersten Fahrten hab ich´s als anstrengender empfunden aber die Muskulatur gewöhnt sich dran. Obenrum fehlen mir nur selten Gänge - eigentlich nur auf Waldwegen und da ist es mir nicht so wichtig. Vorher mit 22/36 und 11-36 Kassette bin ich die Berge auch nicht hochgerast - Mit nem 16kg Bike fährt man gemütlich hoch - 700hm hat meine (erweiterte) Hausrunde aber auch. Für riesen Touren ist ein Torque eh das falsche Bike.


----------



## reifentod (13. Februar 2014)

Hey masterleon99 dein Profil Bild das ist nicht dein bike

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich werden sich jetzt einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen aber ich find einfach das es vollkommen am Thema vorbei is wenn man sein FRX so aufbaut bzw umbaut wie der Kollege @firevsh2o.
Mit einem FRX ab und an mal nen Waldweg hochkurbeln is ja ok und auch wünschenswert aber aus nem reinrassigen Freerider ein Enduro zu basteln ist schon reichlich schräg. Nehmt einfach das EX und fertig.
Ich fahr auch beide Bikes und muß sagen das ein EX wesentlich besser bergauf geht als ein FRX, bergab aber nur unwesentlich schlechter.
Im Bikepark oder auf gebauten Freeridestrecken fahr ich natürlich lieber FRX keine Frage.
Wenn ich mir den Aufbau von @firevsh2o so ansehe würd ich mit dem Ding nicht im Park fahren wollen.

Nit bös gemeint sondern nur meine Meinung.


----------



## masterleon99 (14. Februar 2014)

reifentod schrieb:


> Hey masterleon99 dein Profil Bild das ist nicht dein bike
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



ne des bild hab ich von Google ich wollte es so oder so noch ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (16. Februar 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden sich jetzt einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen aber ich find einfach das es vollkommen am Thema vorbei is wenn man sein FRX so aufbaut bzw umbaut wie der Kollege @firevsh2o.
> Mit einem FRX ab und an mal nen Waldweg hochkurbeln is ja ok und auch wünschenswert aber aus nem reinrassigen Freerider ein Enduro zu basteln ist schon reichlich schräg. Nehmt einfach das EX und fertig.
> Ich fahr auch beide Bikes und muß sagen das ein EX wesentlich besser bergauf geht als ein FRX, bergab aber nur unwesentlich schlechter.
> Im Bikepark oder auf gebauten Freeridestrecken fahr ich natürlich lieber FRX keine Frage.
> ...



Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht gerade viel für die Bergaufkurblerei umgebaut. Bis auf die Übersetzung ist alles so DH-geeignet wie zuvor. 

Die Sattelstütze ist mit wenigen Handgriffen abgebaut (und für die Megavalanche ist sie ein Muss). Wie sich die Übersetzung im Park schlägt muss ich noch testen, ansonsten werde ich nach bedarf ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren.  Eine Kettenführung hab ich hier. Bislang ist die Kette zwar noch nie abgesprungen, für Maribor werd ich die aber montieren. 

Ich weiß dass manche so einen Aufbau komisch finden, für meinen Einsatzbereich passt es aber optimal. Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahren diverse DH und FR-Bikes getestet und besessen und kann das jetzt recht gut einschätzen. Mit dem FRX kann ich meine Hausstrecke fahren und dort auch mal neue Sprünge probieren. Da fühle ich mich sicherer damit als mit meinem Nukeproof Mega. Auch die Anstiege sind mit dem FRX eine neue Herausforderung. Außerdem komme ich so mehr dazu mit dem FR-Bike zu fahren, was das Gefühl für das Bike verbessert und mich im Park sicherer und schneller macht. Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich nur 10-15 mal im Park fahre oder zusätzlich vielleicht auch noch 50 mal am Hometrail. 

Ein richtiges Enduro wird aus dem FRX so und so nicht. Dafür ist es zu wenig spritzig, bzw. man müsste zusätzlich noch einen Dämpfer mit Plattform und einen leichteren Laufradsatz einkalkulieren. Und auch dann ist es jedem richtigen 15kg Enduro bergauf unterlegen.


----------



## Stetox (27. Februar 2014)

Wie weit bist du denn mit dem Umbau? Ich hab das gleiche Bike und auch "bissl" dran rumgeschraubt. Wegen Geldmangels noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## KRM (3. März 2014)

@Stetox : Richtet sich die Frage an mich? Falls ja, ich habe das Rad gerade erst bestellt. Dürfte im Laufe dieser Woche eintreffen (so hoffe ich zumindest). Dann mache ich zunächst ein paar Proberunden und werde sehen was erforderlich ist. Denke schon, dass mir einige Gänge fehlen werden, vor allem im Vergleich zu meinen 30 Gängen die mein AM vorher besessen hat.
Ich habe aus dem MTB Fahren jedoch nie einen Wettkampf oder Rennen gemacht. Es ist zum Spaß da. Mein Anspruch an mich selbst ist nur, dass ich die Berge hochkubel bevor ich sie herunter fahre. Daher tendiere ich sehr stark zu dem 42 Ritzel. Zudem werde ich das 36er KB noch tauschen müssen. Mit beidem muss ich jedoch noch warten; das allgegenwertige Problem - kein Geld.


----------



## Stetox (11. März 2014)

@KRM Mir haben auch ein paar Gänge gefehlt, deswegen hab ich vorne auf zweifach umgebaut.
Steuersatz, Lenker, Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze und Sattel sind noch original, aber der Sattel wird noch getauscht. Ist nicht gerade der bequemste


----------



## KRM (20. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich melde mich nun endlich mal wieder, nachdem ich mein schönes Torque FRX vor knapp einer Woche bekommen habe.
Was für ein Gerät!!! Im vergleich zu meinem ersten Rad, ein Stumpjumper, ist das ein richtiger Brocken.
Habe auch schon eine Ausfahrt gemacht um vor allem mal den Antrieb zu prüfen.
Ich war erstaunt wie gut die Bergauffahrt funktioniert hat mit so wenigen Gängen. Das aufgeräumte Cockpit ist auch schön anzuschauen. Ich denke, dass ich den 36 Zahnkranz auf dem Rad lassen werde. Bin gespannt ab wieviel km es mich dann doch fertig macht. Die letzte Tour war ca 30 km lang.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich sowohl Feder- als auch Dämpfereinstellungen noch nicht optimiert habe. Das ist momentan im Fokus und ich hoffe, dass danach die Auffahrten einfacher werden. Weiterhin ist die Sitzposition nicht optimal, der Sattel ist recht tief, so dass das in die Pedale treten nicht optimal läuft. Eine Variostütze ist schon länger im Auge.
Ich arbeite dran.
Gruß.


----------



## Genetikk (26. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage: Ich habe auch das '13 Dropzone und wollte mal wissen, ob des ein Unterschied macht wenn ich den DB Air anders rum reinhaue.
Gruß Viktor


----------



## Thiel (26. März 2014)

Na, es federt genau umgekehrt!


----------



## KRM (13. April 2014)

Hi.
Ich habe heute von den neuen XTR Teilen gelesen. Als ich den Umwerfer sah, habe ich mich sofort an eine Diskussion/ein Problem erinnert, welches in einem Forum diskutiuert wurde. Der Umwerfer wird am FRX an der Schwinge befestigt, was dazu führt, dass die Spannung des Bowdenzugs verloren geht beim einfedern. Wäre hier der neue Umwerfer nicht ideal (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/11/neue-shimano-xtr-jetzt-auch-mit-11-gaengen/). Man müsste natürlich schauen in wie weit man das Kabel vernünftig verlegt bekommt.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (14. April 2014)

Was meinst Du mit Spannnung des Bowdenzug geht verloren?
Der Umwerfer sitzt an der Schwinge, der Gegenanschlag des Bowdenzuges ebenfalls.
Also alles prima, sonst täte das gar nicht funktionieren.


----------

